# My Planted Biorb & New Nano



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Don't think I've posted pics of this one on here before, so here it is;



















Filter's been taken out and the tank doesn't have one. Light is a std flourescent tube mounted on the shelf above. Substrate is soil capped with sand and stones and there's a single betta and nerite living in there.

This is my new nano;










Similar set up, but the light comes from that big yellow thing in the sky :lol2: 
Tank's sitting on a windowsill by a south facing window. Lots of growing to do, but hopefully it'll look good once it has.

:2thumb:


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice chris, ill be interested to see how you do with the nano on natural light, how long of the day will the sun be hitting the tank? Are you running any co2 system?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Most of it I think, I'm not entirely sure how many hours it works out to be if I'm honest! 
If anything, I reckon I'll get algae. Should be able to combat that since I want snails in there to breed for my puffers. We'll have to see. 
Looking at it in daylight I wish I'd sloped the substrate up to the back more, might fiddle with it another time.


----------

